# Acceleration Boost 2022



## nimzotech (11 mo ago)

Hello fellow Tesla Pilots!

I was fortunate enough to patiently wait (from September 2021) till 2 days ago when I picked up my first Tesla and a Model Y at that. And so I joined the Tesla family.

So much to learn…

Has anyone here invested the $2K for the acceleration boost upgrade?

Cheers


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Yes, on an AWD 3.


----------



## rballjunkie (Nov 6, 2021)

Yep. added a couple of weeks after purchase. overall, yes....makes a difference in acceleration. 4.2 seconds is nothing to sneeze at. Enjoy using it every single day. If you plan on keeping more than a few years and you dont drive like a grandpa everyday......worth it to me.


----------

